# Ji Mei



## Bob S (Jul 12, 2004)

Photographed at her berth in Kowloon, Hong Kong on the 19th March 2000, the *JI MEI * (66/5990) was originally the *PRINSESSE RAGNHILD * of Anders Jahre. She was sold to Chinese interest and renamed *JIN TIANG * and then *JI MEI*. She is operated by Xaimen Shipping.


----------



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

Bob S said:


> Photographed at her berth in Kowloon, Hong Kong on the 19th March 2000, the *JI MEI * (66/5990) was originally the *PRINSESSE RAGNHILD * of Anders Jahre. She was sold to Chinese interest and renamed *JIN TIANG * and then *JI MEI*. She is operated by Xaimen Shipping.


Really nice.Glad she wasn/t altered. :clap:


----------

